# Wild Type Neocaridina



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

Got some good pictures of my wild type neocaridina and figured I would share . I am not exactly sure what species they are. I bought them as "yellow shrimp" which they are clearly not. Later they said they were "minami" shrimp. Regardless they are a cool looking shrimp that vary s in color quite a bit. They seem to breed faster then even cherries


----------



## adimeatatime (Sep 7, 2006)

Your pictures are really good!!! Beautiful shrimp.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Great pics! Why aren't you in the POTM contest????


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

I two months ago I think. Last months was themed and I didn't have a good picture for it. I will have to look at this months though....Thanks


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

heres another picture of these guys i got the other day


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

Im still waiting for you to sell the shrimp. Everytime I see the new pictures I want them more and more!!! Awsome Pictures!!!


----------

